# Steph's Journal



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

right, welcome to my journal, I have no idea what i'm doing so please bear with me! I did read a few journals on here to try an get a general idea of what and how to write it but each one is so different, so here goes.

Well lets start with a bit of background, I'm 27 and whilst looking through holiday snaps I'd taken in July 2012 I had the most horrible discovery, I had become the fat bird on the beach in a bikini! :scared: that of course made me down, but instead of getting my bum in gear and doing something about it, I decided food and eating was going to make me feel better. Then at Christmas 2012 I had to buy a size 16 jeans (which where tight!) and thought hell no, this is not happening again. By again, I mean I was 15stone when I was 15yrs of age and a size 18, I was then down to a size 8 when I was 18 but was very ill and had been diagnosed with bulimia. I'm still not completely over it now and have to be very careful not to eat too much in one sitting.

Anyways, so in January I decided enough was enough and to get myself back down to a healthy weight (and the right way this time) so I started to watch what I was eating, and started to go to the gym once a week, just doing cardio mainly on the cross trainer because I couldn't run on the treadmill for fear of it wobbling (silly i know) then I started running 3 times a week outside, round my local park and within no time I saw the weight dropping off. :bounce:

That brings me to now, size 10 and getting there  I started gyming properly in June of this year, signing up to one of my own instead of using friends guess passes lol.

Now for the pics (please be nice!)

start: France July '12, the next two are from Sept '13 and the last 3 are from tonight :blush:



I don't really have a food diary but have been told by the guy that works at my gym, who does my program said I need to start working on that as well as my training to get the best results :sad:

My workout consists of the following:

bike - 5mins warm up - keeping the rpm over 100

rower - 1500 - in under 6 mins

treadmill - 1min at 6 kph, 2 mins at 10 kph, 1 min at 14 kph, back down to 6 kph for a min and repeat for 15 mins.

chest press - 2 sets of 40(not sure what the 40 is, it's on the machine :huh: ) 8-15 reps

pec fly on the bench - 2 sets of 4kg 8 - 15

bicep curl - 2 sets of 6kg 8 - 15

overhead tricep - 2 sets of 6kg - 12

2 sets - squats holding 6kgs - 12reps

lat pull down - 2 sets of 40 - 8 - 15reps

bent over row - 2 sets of 6kg - 12 - 15reps

front/lat raises - 2 sets of 3kg - 8 - 12reps

2 sets of lunges holding 6kg - 12reps

crunches on ball 2 sets of 15

leg riases 2 sets of 10 with a 10 second hold

side crunches 2 sets 10

don't know what my current weight is, because the guy from my gym (lets call him Greg) said I shouldn't be looking at weight and should concentrate more on measurements, although telling me this now and not when I started isn't that great lol because I don't have measurements from when I started :blink: so I was 180lbs in January in the Sept pics I was 153lbs 

anyways, if anyone actually takes the time to read my ramble thread and can see anything I've left out, please let me know 

Thanks for reading

Steph xx


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi there. Good luck with your journal. It's entirely up to you what you put in here....training, gossip, food...it really doesn't matter...you own it, it's your record.

You look pretty good, and I think when you get into your training you will look even better. There are some great gals and guys on ukm, and lots of places to look at for help on all aspects of stuff. Enjoy your training and once again, good luck.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks flubs, sorry I'm using tapatalk or whatever its called because I think my laptop decided to give up the go :sad:

I hope to get more definition and less jelly  so hopefully if I start looking at my diet as well as training it will come together nicely x


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

evening 

well done so far :thumbup1:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

so today's workout was good, although I've finished another sheet so the guy at the gym needs to do me a new one 

can anyone think of anything I can do differently based on what they have experienced? I really want more abb workouts to do!? so if anyone has any tips on them I'd really appreciate that  :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> so today's workout was good, although I've finished another sheet so the guy at the gym needs to do me a new one
> 
> can anyone think of anything I can do differently based on what they have experienced? I really want more abb workouts to do!? so if anyone has any tips on them I'd really appreciate that  :thumb:


Hiya hunnie

Always good to have another female on board... 

Don't oh mental with the crunches. Try weighted cable crunches and hanging crunches as they hit the area harder

So you could do 100 normal crunches and 10 weighted or hanging and have more effect 

Subbed

Good luck


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Steph... Have you asked your trainer if you can learn deadlifts/barbell squats or Olympic lifts? Much better for core. They're staples in my routine.

How often do you increase your weights?

Imo would benefit from learning the above rather than putting in more ab movements.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Hiya hunnie
> 
> Always good to have another female on board...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the well wishes 

How would I do weighted crunches... or hanging!? Oh god I have soo much to learn :S


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Steph... Have you asked your trainer if you can learn deadlifts/barbell squats or Olympic lifts? Much better for core. They're staples in my routine.
> 
> How often do you increase your weights?
> 
> Imo would benefit from learning the above rather than putting in more ab movements.


What in gods name are dead lifts!? And they don't have bars and what are olimpic lifts... beginning to think I'm in waaaaay over my head :S lol

Bet you're all giggling at my piddly little workout :blush:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> What in gods name are dead lifts!? And they don't have bars and what are olimpic lifts... beginning to think I'm in waaaaay over my head :S lol


Once I'm a qualified BWL coach (december!!) I'm bloody well gonna come and show u. You need them!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> How would I do weighted crunches... or hanging!? Oh god I have soo much to learn :S


Weighted crunches are on the machine where you kneel down hands Above you and pull down the chain/rope with the weights on

Hanging crunches hook your legs over a heigh bar and do a crunch up side down

Queenie is a great person to get advice from I am very restricted in what I can do so she's. Great help!!! 

Hers and flubs journals are a good starting point to get a idea of what's what!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Ps we're not giggling

Ever one as to start some where and no matter what you are doing you are way ahead of those that are sat on their bums!!!!!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ps we're not giggling
> 
> Ever one as to start some where and no matter what you are doing you are way ahead of those that are sat on their bums!!!!!


Absolutely true. Steph take this on board!


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Once I'm a qualified BWL coach (december!!) I'm bloody well gonna come and show u. You need them!!


Ohh gosh... why do I feel like you'd kill me!? Haha x


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

MonkeyFace said:


> What in gods name are dead lifts!? And they don't have bars and what are olimpic lifts... beginning to think I'm in waaaaay over my head :S lol
> 
> Bet you're all giggling at my piddly little workout :blush:


Olympic lifts are compound lift (exercises that use more than one muscle group) such as squats, deadlifts and clean and jerks.

Use YouTube to google how they are done with good form and then ask your PT to take you through it when you have a session next.

As Queenie said they are great for core and building a good base.

Anyways welcome to UK-M :thumbup1:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Weighted crunches are on the machine where you kneel down hands Above you and pull down the chain/rope with the weights on
> 
> Hanging crunches hook your legs over a heigh bar and do a crunch up side down
> 
> ...





mrssalvatore said:


> Ps we're not giggling
> 
> Ever one as to start some where and no matter what you are doing you are way ahead of those that are sat on their bums!!!!!


Ok will ask about the weighted crunches tomorrow... but they dontbhave anything like a bar I can hang upside down on.

And thanks again for the advise and the amateur bit hehe I'm a fast learner and want ro better myself so I'll take everything on board and run with it  x

P.s am already subscribed to queenies thread  x


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Just been sent a link to a weighted crunches vid and will deffo be asking the gym guy man if he can include that  we have that machine at my gym so shouldn't be an issue whoooo abs here I come


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Just been sent a link to a weighted crunches vid and will deffo be asking the gym guy man if he can include that  we have that machine at my gym so shouldn't be an issue whoooo abs here I come


Good luck keep us posted :thumbup1:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Will do, you'll be regretting being so nice when I'm asking questions left right and centre soon x


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> Ps we're not giggling
> 
> Ever one as to start some where and no matter what you are doing you are way ahead of those that are sat on their bums!!!!!


This to the power of 10. No one laughs if your seriously trying to do things.....gotta start somewhere right? And you have, so well done....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Just been sent a link to a weighted crunches vid and will deffo be asking the gym guy man if he can include that  we have that machine at my gym so shouldn't be an issue whoooo abs here I come


Just a quick note, not a criticism. Abs are all down to diet, a million crunches won't give you abs, getting your diet in check will. Your abs are there whether you train them or not (I don't  ) you just have to bring your bodyfat % down to see them.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Just a quick note, not a criticism. Abs are all down to diet, a million crunches won't give you abs, getting your diet in check will. Your abs are there whether you train them or not (I don't  ) you just have to bring your bodyfat % down to see them.


I was afraid someone would say that 

Where do I even start with diet... I'm so rubbish atm and on a very tight budget so can't really afford lots of fresh stuff :S


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> I was afraid someone would say that
> 
> Where do I even start with diet... I'm so rubbish atm and on a very tight budget so can't really afford lots of fresh stuff :S


Check the stickies in the diet section. Work out your macros. Fill them using myfitnesspal. Stick to it! That's all lol.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Check the stickies in the diet section. Work out your macros. Fill them using myfitnesspal. Stick to it! That's all lol.


Macros!? :S


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Macros!? :S


Macronutrients. Ratios of protein/carbs/fats.

Get Reading!


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Macronutrients. Ratios of protein/carbs/fats.
> 
> Get Reading!


Aye aye captain *runs off to find threads*


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

quick update on what I've eaten soo far today... (you're all going to cringe I bet haha :blush: )

breakfast

08:30ish - 2x toast with reduced salt yeast extract

Snack

10am - medium size apple

Lunch

12:30 - medium jacket potato with cheese and beans (runs and hides)

a small yogurt thing... like the little kiddies ones and a medium apple

that's it soo far .... do I have to include drinks on this thing as well!? :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> quick update on what I've eaten soo far today... (you're all going to cringe I bet haha :blush: )
> 
> breakfast
> 
> ...


Not if you don't to...it's your journal you can put pictures of socks in it if you like


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Just a quick note, not a criticism. Abs are all down to diet, a million crunches won't give you abs, getting your diet in check will. Your abs are there whether you train them or not (I don't  ) you just have to bring your bodyfat % down to see them.


I know what your trying to say but it's not necessarily true. To make the abs pop out they still need to be trained like any other muscle..

You just won't see them if the diet isn't in order but I've seen people who have visible abs at a higher bodyfat because they have trained them.

Ps, In.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Not if you don't to...it's your journal you can put pictures of socks in it if you like


haha I might just do that, have some lovely pairs! 

but I meant as in ... when I get myfitness pal, do I have to list everything!? :S



Heath said:


> I know what your trying to say but it's not necessarily true. To make the abs pop out they still need to be trained like any other muscle..
> 
> You just won't see them if the diet isn't in order but I've seen people who have visible abs at a higher bodyfat because they have trained them.
> 
> Ps, In.


thanks, I do still want to lose the flab on my tummy though, I still have rolls when I sit down and that's what i'd like to get rid of to a certain extent 

I have been reading Jimmy's beginners thread but I found it more for gaining rather than cutting... or am I meant to be gaining if i'm building muscle!? arrrgghhh it's all soo confusing! :sad:

I think I'm going to finish the rubbish food I have this week and start my new improved plan on Sunday, that way I have more time to find out what works for me, less carbs more fat that sorta thing  and this week just fill out the fitness pal thing as normal, and see what I get at the end 

off to get a fruit tea now  yay go me!


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> Not if you don't to...it's your journal you can put pictures of socks in it if you like


Have you worked out your calories and macros yet and read through the stickies. There are lots of information on here to get you started on the diet front. Have a good read.

Good luck


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Have you worked out your calories and macros yet and read through the stickies. There are lots of information on here to get you started on the diet front. Have a good read.
> 
> Good luck


I've read Jimmy's beginners thread but when it started talking about working out my RMR or whatever it was I must admit I got a little lost... numbers aren't my strongest point :blush:

But I think for the moment, I'm going to continue reading up, and using the fitness pal thingymabob and see what happens at the end of this week. I will also ask the guy at the gym who dose my programes about the diet and see if he can do me a plan.

ohh quick questions, how do i work out my BF%? :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> Have you worked out your calories and macros yet and read through the stickies. There are lots of information on here to get you started on the diet front. Have a good read.
> 
> Good luck


What did you quote me for??


----------



## richengineer (Oct 9, 2013)

many ways of working out bf % you can use a calculator online type it in google which takes your neck, waist and hip (women) measurement and works it towards your height and weight. some people think it isint that accurate but it gives u a rough guide


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MonkeyFace said:


> haha I might just do that, have some lovely pairs!
> 
> but I meant as in ... when I get myfitness pal, do I have to list everything!? :S
> 
> ...


wow where to start with this :lol:

1. looking at your post I would cut first because your clearly not happy with what you see in the mirror.

read -

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/134264-how-set-up-generic-fat-loss-diet.html

2. When better to start making small positive changes than today? why wait until a specific day? trying to do everything perfect from a set point normally leads to 1 slip meaning a total fall back to the start.

All the best with this.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

richengineer said:


> many ways of working out bf % you can use a calculator online type it in google which takes your neck, waist and hip (women) measurement and works it towards your height and weight. some people think it isint that accurate but it gives u a rough guide


ooo thanks  will do that tonight 



Heath said:


> wow where to start with this :lol:
> 
> 1. looking at your post I would cut first because your clearly not happy with what you see in the mirror.
> 
> ...


haha sowi! :blush:

well.. I don't mean I'm going to eat like a pig till sunday hehe, I've already started replacing my cups of tea with fruit ones  and I haven't had any chocolate today (so far) I don't think I have EVER gone a day without it... even if it's one square :huh:

does anyone know if I can still have that? please say yes or I think I might die inside :sad:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> ooo thanks  will do that tonight
> 
> haha sowi! :blush:
> 
> ...


Lol one square should be okay just do another ten mins cardio


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol one square should be okay just do another ten mins cardio


mrssalvatore you are officially my FAV member :wub: :bounce:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> mrssalvatore you are officially my FAV member :wub: :bounce:


Yay


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

mrssalvatore said:


> What did you quote me for??


My bad


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

rsd147 said:


> My bad


lol it's okay


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Great that your now doing a journal this will give you something to look back on to check your progress and it gives members a chance to see what your doing in training and diet to be able to help you out a little if you need it like you've been told not to start doing loads of crunches. If anyone mentions an exercise your not sure how to do right YouTube is great for teaching good form as you can see the exercise being done. Also about food intake once you've read up on the right food and the amount your body needs look at getting an app like myfitnesspal, you will then be able to log your days food and the app will tell you if your hitting your targets.

Good luck and enjoy it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> mrssalvatore you are officially my FAV member :wub: :bounce:


Haha, MrsS is good cop, I'm bad cop - I would only let you have chocolate one day a week.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha, MrsS is good cop, I'm bad cop - I would only let you have chocolate one day a week.


HAHA see, I knew you'd kill me! :scared:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

afternoon monkeyface 

looking good in here already :thumbup1:


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

OK, so had my meeting with the gym guy, ohh also, I'll just add he's not my personal trainer, he just does my program in the gym 

so, I went in armed with everything you guys had suggested but he said that it's a bit advanced for me, although he has taken on some of what you've suggested and put it in to the new program, will grab it tonight and put it on for you all to see

one thing I am dead excited about is my new speed at my interval running, I'm up to 16kph now! :scared: but I am strangely looking forward to it lol

My friend is going to with me to boots at the weekend to see if I can get my flabb weighed, so will add that when I have it.

what else... ohh I got the fitness pal thingy, it's good, it's saying I need to have 1200 cals per day, so far i'm under, but I'm not sure if it's good or bad to be under?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> OK, so had my meeting with the gym guy, ohh also, I'll just add he's not my personal trainer, he just does my program in the gym
> 
> so, I went in armed with everything you guys had suggested but he said that it's a bit advanced for me, although he has taken on some of what you've suggested and put it in to the new program, will grab it tonight and put it on for you all to see
> 
> ...


as a newbie i think its very daunting to hear all these words like macro as until you learn its you just dont get it , for now i think best thing to do is to ask questions until you are happy you know whats what .

if its right then 1200 cals is what you need to stay the same as you are .

eating less than 1200 means you are in a state of weight loss as your body burns the fat its stored however eating to far under maintenance (1200) weight loss will stall so its a balance .

of course eating more than 1200 cals means you gain weight .


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

ewen said:


> as a newbie i think its very daunting to hear all these words like macro as until you learn its you just dont get it , for now i think best thing to do is to ask questions until you are happy you know whats what .
> 
> if its right then 1200 cals is what you need to stay the same as you are .
> 
> ...


that's 1200 for a loss of 2lb per week or day (can't remember now :blink: ) so hopefully I'll be losing and the gym guy said with my interval running I'll be burning a lot of fat


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> that's 1200 for a loss of 2lb per week or day (can't remember now :blink: ) so hopefully I'll be losing and the gym guy said with my interval running I'll be burning a lot of fat


Per week! So it's put u in a 500 cal a day deficit. Perfect.

You did include your exercise though, right?


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Per week! So it's put u in a 500 cal a day deficit. Perfect.
> 
> You did include your exercise though, right?


not yet, I haven't done it yet, plus signal at work is rubbish, so I'm having to keep packaging and write things down so I can enter it all tonight lol how rubbish of work to get in the way of things!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> not yet, I haven't done it yet, plus signal at work is rubbish, so I'm having to keep packaging and write things down so I can enter it all tonight lol how rubbish of work to get in the way of things!


No... I meant when it calculates your cals, did you input that you are 'moderately active' etc, or is that not an option?

The 1200 cals might be for lazy people


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> No... I meant when it calculates your cals, did you input that you are 'moderately active' etc, or is that not an option?
> 
> The 1200 cals might be for lazy people


ohhh yeah... i put lazy, because I have an office job... and workout 5times a week, I figured put 5, so that if I go out on Friday night and am not able to get out of bed on the Saturday lol (getting old now) :sad:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> ohhh yeah... i put lazy, because I have an office job... and workout 5times a week, I figured put 5, so that if I go out on Friday night and am not able to get out of bed on the Saturday lol (getting old now) :sad:


Working out makes you active... especially doing resistance training.


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> Working out makes you active... especially doing resistance training.


hmm... ok should I change it then? :blink:


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> My friend is going to with me to boots at the weekend to see if I can get my flabb weighed, so will add that when I have it.


Your gym might have that service and if they do it would be a lot more accurate than them machines. Ask just in case


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

1010AD said:


> Your gym might have that service and if they do it would be a lot more accurate than them machines. Ask just in case


aye, aye captain


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Well done starting a journal.

It looks like RXQueenie is sorting you out with some sound advice :thumbup1:

So the only thing I will add is my best wishes

Enjoy your training X


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Just seen this journal and seen that your in Twickenham which isnt far from me in Epsom.

Good luck with your goals and if you need any help with things im not far away, although @RXQueenie is doing a fine job by the looks of it


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this journal and seen that your in Twickenham which isnt far from me in Epsom.
> 
> Good luck with your goals and if you need any help with things im not far away, although @RXQueenie is doing a fine job by the looks of it


Flipping never offer to help me u big bar steward x


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

RXQueenie said:


> Flipping never offer to help me u big bar steward x


Hahahahaha you know plenty already madam! Plus spotting you on squats would just result in me basically grabbing side boob whilst simultaneously thrusting you from behind.....think i'd be asked to leave :laugh:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this journal and seen that your in Twickenham which isnt far from me in Epsom.
> 
> Good luck with your goals and if you need any help with things im not far away, although @RXQueenie is doing a fine job by the looks of it


Will you spot me ? I'll wear my mates T shirt


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

ewen said:


> Will you spot me ? I'll wear my mates T shirt


As much as I would hate to see whats under it I would have to rip that T shirt off you and take it home :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> As much as I would hate to see whats under it I would have to rip that T shirt off you and take it home :lol:


Haha


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> Just seen this journal and seen that your in Twickenham which isnt far from me in Epsom.
> 
> Good luck with your goals and if you need any help with things im not far away, although @RXQueenie is doing a fine job by the looks of it


Aww thanks  you might regret that offer lol



Chelsea said:


> Hahahahaha you know plenty already madam! Plus spotting you on squats would just result in me basically grabbing side boob whilst simultaneously thrusting you from behind.....think i'd be asked to leave :laugh:


Haha me too but I am scared of her, she's mean  and would actually kill me :blush:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Aww thanks  you might regret that offer lol
> 
> Haha me too but I am scared of her, she's mean  and would actually kill me :blush:


She really is lovely tho. A little feisty at times maybe. But lovely in general


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> She really is lovely tho. A little feisty at times maybe. But lovely in general


Aww I can tell she's well loved on here and that doesn't come from being mean all the time 

Just filling in my fitness pal thingymabob and will post results


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> She really is lovely tho. A little feisty at times maybe. But lovely in general


I'm just old and set in my ways   I don't suffer fools gladly but if someone shows an interest and passion for something I love then I will dedicate my time to helping them. No biggie


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

Ermmm ok so not finished putting in my workout yet and I'm already 500 under 1200 cals  and thats with my couple of spoons of ben and Jerry's


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Ermmm ok so not finished putting in my workout yet and I'm already 500 under 1200 cals  and thats with my couple of spoons of ben and Jerry's


It's not too late to eat. Get a shake down u... and some peanut butter


----------



## MonkeyFace (Oct 3, 2013)

RXQueenie said:


> It's not too late to eat. Get a shake down u... and some peanut butter


Will do better today, promise! Can't believe I had to eat more and that I can have peanut butter!! Best spread in the world... well apart from maybe Nutella... I can't have that too can!? 

Also... do you mean a milk shake? :what:


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

MonkeyFace said:


> Will do better today, promise! Can't believe I had to eat more and that I can have peanut butter!! Best spread in the world... well apart from maybe Nutella... I can't have that too can!?
> 
> Also... do you mean a milk shake? :what:


 :lol: you can have anything you want, so long as it fits into your macros :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

MonkeyFace said:


> Will do better today, promise! Can't believe I had to eat more and that I can have peanut butter!! Best spread in the world... well apart from maybe Nutella... I can't have that too can!?
> 
> Also... do you mean a milk shake? :what:


Protein shake. Why would I mean milkshake? That's wishful thinking  No Nutella. Almond/peanut butter perfect.

Really don't undereat. It's counterproductive. Definitely want to see better from u today!


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

OK as I'm responsible for giving you a contradictory answer, let me expand, so I'm happy I don't confuse you.

weight loss is simply a matter of eating a small Kcal deficit.

eat a little less than maintenance and your body will loose weight

eat a lot less than maintenance and your weight loss will stall.

so if you eat all your Kcal from chicken and eggs or if you eat all your Kcal from Krispy Kremes and Ben & Jerrys so long as you eat a Kcal deficit you will loose weight, but your not daft you know which diet will leave your body looking better.

weight loss is about counting calories but not all calories are equal.

Most people (well me for sure) cant force themselves to avoid all treats but IMO if your eating right 85% of the time you can have a little Nutella or what ever rocks your boat.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

MonkeyFace said:


> Aww thanks  you might regret that offer lol
> 
> Haha me too but I am scared of her, she's mean  and would actually kill me :blush:


Haha  yea I probably will have inbox full of PM's when you can send them now haha!

Queenie isn't too scary, im pretty sure she wont kill you but after she makes you do Olympic lifts like deadlift and squats you might feel that death would be an easier option haha


----------

